

 Hackers counteract Microsoft COFEE with DECAF  - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/hackers-counteract-microsoft-cofee-with-decaf-20091215/

======
wglb
A good comment on this is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=995655>

